# DCC systems



## dudrija (Mar 29, 2014)

Went to train show this past sunday and thought I was allset on my decision to go with digitrax but started talking to some of the clubs operating there and almost all of them said they liked NCE better. Any thoughts from you guys here?


----------



## dave1905 (Jul 7, 2013)

When I chose a DCC system 15 years ago Digitrax throttle were harder to use (in my opinion), Easy DCC used coax cable for the throttle buss. They are a lot more advanced today. Reality, Digitrax, NCE, Lenz are all good. Any choice will not be bad. Digitrax is probably the most used, NCE second.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

When I decided to go DCC, I went with the system that both of the layouts I operate on use. Digitrax. It is easy to learn and when all the people you know in the hobby use it, it is easy to get help with.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm using Digitrax and am happy with it. with all the shorts I've had am surprised that it still works. Its a Zephyr and it's expandable, just added a DT402D throttle.
If I can figure it all out anybody can. :dunno:

Magic


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

I use Digitrax.
When I started last year I had the same questions.
About all the books and printed material I read mentioned Digitrax.
I also use their decoders. 
Appears to work OK for me.


----------



## dudrija (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys. Ive got a big decision to make


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

The biggest factors are...

1-Will you use your throttle at a club or a friends as well as your own layout? If yes, go with that system.

2-Do you want to run DC locos with your Dcc system? Digitrax supports this for sure, not sure if NCE does.

Craig


----------



## Northern Route (May 12, 2014)

NCE does not support using dc on its system. On the other hand it is hard on the motors running dc locomotive on a dcc system that supports dc. The hum you hear from a parked locomotive is the ac current trying to push the motor in both directions which heats up the armature and beats up the brushes
:smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

I have NCE and love it, I was going to buy digitrax but more people in my area run NCE so I can get more help with my system when I need it.


----------

